# my new garage



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Well guys i have moved to my new place with emma.

I have my own garage, just a few pics for know work will start early 2012 to get it ready.


































plans are for me

have a dividing wall and storage area.
compressor and air line points 
repaint floor and walls 
new door

hope all is well.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Plenty of potential and quite usable as it is.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice garage mate and while I have been wondering around doing my Christmas shopping I have spotted something that will be handy for your garage. Quality Save sell stick/screw on door protectors that fit on the garage walls and they wrer just a couple of quid for 2. They have a bright colored zigzagy stickers on them and just look the part compared to some old carpet fastend on the wall


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Not sure you've got enough 5L bottles there. 

Looking good, but dont let that beer freeze.

Fish


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good pal can't wait to move in February to get my own garage and a bigger workshop


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good fella :thumb:


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Always great to move into a new space:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice garage tom, is it wide enough to detail in?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yes it is quite surprised by the space i gave it a try and plenty off room


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

excellent, i'll be there sunday


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

u will have to leave at 5 am ish and have two puppies who steal brushes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

hi mate

what are the dimensions of your garage

cheers


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great.....


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks great Tom, did the move go all ok?

Looks like a very useable garage and the plans will make it even better.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

scooby said:


> hi mate
> 
> what are the dimensions of your garage
> 
> cheers


Thats 3 posts where you have asked the size, are you feeling inadequate:lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very tidy where did you get the white tall storage unit as seems just what i'm looking for a shallow one, thanks derek


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

jenks said:


> Thats 3 posts where you have asked the size, are you feeling inadequate:lol:


Lol

Just think its helpful to know


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice setup....


----------

